# Francois Arsenault, Brilliant!!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:03:31 GMT*
Dear Francois,
Brilliant email there about Sgt Raskul‘s ranting and raving. He ought to go 
to school and learn a little about politics, history and geopolitics. First, 
you can‘t have a bloody army the size of the US, it‘s useless. Our job in 
Canada in a realistic context is to help out the authorities, secure our 
borders, but we‘re not in danger of seeing anyone walk into our country to 
fight. The C-7 rifle, with its reputation to foul, is still a good weapon. 
Raskul proposed the AK-47, get a life buddy, we‘re not an eastern country, 
if he knows what I mean by eastern country. Our choppers are not worth crap, 
I‘m talking aobut the Griffon, and our tanks are old yes, but we don‘t need 
anymore tanks, we should convert to wheeled armored vehicules for our 
purposes. Do you think it would be brillinat to roll around in tracked tanks 
in Bosnia? Nah, that‘s a ridiculous proposition. The US attacking us, where 
did you get such an idea? Like Francois said, stop reading those korny 
mercenary magazines they sell. Hmmmm, anyone have input on the new combat 
uniform? I find it good, but perhaps a little too aggressive for "garrisson" 
duties.
Peter Nguyen, 714th Comm. Squadron, Sherbrooke, Quebec
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:44:05 -0700
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA85ED7C0010D82197A0CFEC03BD1BFF0 Tue Feb 29 20:54:26 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id AAA06806 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 00:41:10 -0500
>Received: from priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net edtnes12.telus.net 
>[199.185.220.112]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id AAA06803 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000 
>00:41:01 -0500
>Received: from telusplanet.net [161.184.103.66]          by 
>priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net          InterMail vM.4.01.02.11 
>201-229-116-111 with ESMTP          id 
> 
>          for  Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:45:13 -0700
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 29 20:54:52 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.7 [en] Win98 I
>X-Accept-Language: en
>References: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>
>er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal 
>is
>old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still 
>around is
>because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by 
>it?
>Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm 
>gun,
>if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little 
>confused
>or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent 
>seen
>African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
>humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in 
>a
>history and/or political history class at your local community college. 
>Youll
>find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using 
>a
>little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
>
>
>Best regards
>
>Francois Arseneault
>
>
>
>"sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
>
> > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to 
>improve
> > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think 
>canada
> > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or 
>A2,
> > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent 
>be
> > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal 
>is
> > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, 
>last
> > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit 
>from
> > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes 
>for us
> > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find 
>them
> > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or 
>rangersnot
> > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but 
>if
> > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China 
>probably
> > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our 
>troops
> > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we 
>fought we
> > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. 
>WE
> > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, 
>everytime
> > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade 
>us,
> > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >
> > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better 
>artillery
> > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:27:02 -0700*
--------------CB83FA28C51C2769B790D7DB
Hey, I wasn‘t trying to stomp on Sgt Raskul, I admire anyone who can complete the
US Ranger course. However we have to look at the big picture. We Canada are 10
the population and therefore tax-base of the US. The US has a total military of
what... 800,000 men, National Guard included? We have a total of 90,000 including
reserves, not so bad eh? And our troops are still amongst the best trained
anywhere. As for kit, you can never please everyone, although I admit the LSVW is
clearly the worst piece of kit I ever experienced, gotta be a double amputee with
a serious hearing impairment to appreciate it.
Francois
Peter Nguyen wrote:
> Dear Francois,
>
> Brilliant email there about Sgt Raskul‘s ranting and raving. He ought to go
> to school and learn a little about politics, history and geopolitics. First,
> you can‘t have a bloody army the size of the US, it‘s useless. Our job in
> Canada in a realistic context is to help out the authorities, secure our
> borders, but we‘re not in danger of seeing anyone walk into our country to
> fight. The C-7 rifle, with its reputation to foul, is still a good weapon.
> Raskul proposed the AK-47, get a life buddy, we‘re not an eastern country,
> if he knows what I mean by eastern country. Our choppers are not worth crap,
> I‘m talking aobut the Griffon, and our tanks are old yes, but we don‘t need
> anymore tanks, we should convert to wheeled armored vehicules for our
> purposes. Do you think it would be brillinat to roll around in tracked tanks
> in Bosnia? Nah, that‘s a ridiculous proposition. The US attacking us, where
> did you get such an idea? Like Francois said, stop reading those korny
> mercenary magazines they sell. Hmmmm, anyone have input on the new combat
> uniform? I find it good, but perhaps a little too aggressive for "garrisson"
> duties.
> Peter Nguyen, 714th Comm. Squadron, Sherbrooke, Quebec
>
> >From: "F. A." 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >Date: Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:44:05 -0700
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA85ED7C0010D82197A0CFEC03BD1BFF0 Tue Feb 29 20:54:26 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id AAA06806 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 00:41:10 -0500
> >Received: from priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net edtnes12.telus.net
> >[199.185.220.112]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id AAA06803 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> >00:41:01 -0500
> >Received: from telusplanet.net [161.184.103.66]          by
> >priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net          InterMail vM.4.01.02.11
> >201-229-116-111 with ESMTP          id
> >
> >          for  Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:45:13 -0700
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 29 20:54:52 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.7 [en] Win98 I
> >X-Accept-Language: en
> >References: 
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >
> >er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal
> >is
> >old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still
> >around is
> >because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by
> >it?
> >Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm
> >gun,
> >if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little
> >confused
> >or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent
> >seen
> >African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
> >humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in
> >a
> >history and/or political history class at your local community college.
> >Youll
> >find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using
> >a
> >little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
> >
> >
> >Best regards
> >
> >Francois Arseneault
> >
> >
> >
> >"sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> >
> > > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> >improve
> > > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> >canada
> > > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
> >A2,
> > > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
> >be
> > > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal
> >is
> > > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> >last
> > > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
> >from
> > > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> >for us
> > > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> >them
> > > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> >rangersnot
> > > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> > > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but
> >if
> > > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> >probably
> > > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> >troops
> > > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> > > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> >fought we
> > > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US.
> >WE
> > > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> >everytime
> > > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> >us,
> > > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > >
> > > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> >artillery
> > > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >>
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------CB83FA28C51C2769B790D7DB
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------CB83FA28C51C2769B790D7DB--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 21:41:49 GMT*
The LSVW was political if I‘m right. In communications, we always have that 
type of vehicule and I really do not like it. half the time my hand brake is 
broken, the configuration is a little clumsy and you can‘t drive the truck 
and feel truly safe in city streets. I feel much more at ease with an iltis, 
despite its smurf size and the tendency for doors to fly off on the highway.
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Francois Arsenault, Brilliant!!
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:27:02 -0700
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA86AF560093D820F3AFCFEC03BD213A0 Wed Mar 01 10:41:34 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA10688 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:24:43 -0500
>Received: from priv-edtnes03-hme0.telusplanet.net edtnes03.telus.net 
>[199.185.220.103]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id OAA10684 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000 
>14:24:32 -0500
>Received: from telusplanet.net [161.184.103.66]          by 
>priv-edtnes03-hme0.telusplanet.net          InterMail vM.4.01.02.11 
>201-229-116-111 with ESMTP          id 
> 
>          for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000 11:28:11 -0700
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 10:45:51 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.7 [en] Win98 I
>X-Accept-Language: en
>References: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>
>
>Hey, I wasn‘t trying to stomp on Sgt Raskul, I admire anyone who can 
>complete the
>US Ranger course. However we have to look at the big picture. We Canada 
>are 10
>the population and therefore tax-base of the US. The US has a total 
>military of
>what... 800,000 men, National Guard included? We have a total of 90,000 
>including
>reserves, not so bad eh? And our troops are still amongst the best trained
>anywhere. As for kit, you can never please everyone, although I admit the 
>LSVW is
>clearly the worst piece of kit I ever experienced, gotta be a double 
>amputee with
>a serious hearing impairment to appreciate it.
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>Peter Nguyen wrote:
>
> > Dear Francois,
> >
> > Brilliant email there about Sgt Raskul‘s ranting and raving. He ought to 
>go
> > to school and learn a little about politics, history and geopolitics. 
>First,
> > you can‘t have a bloody army the size of the US, it‘s useless. Our job 
>in
> > Canada in a realistic context is to help out the authorities, secure our
> > borders, but we‘re not in danger of seeing anyone walk into our country 
>to
> > fight. The C-7 rifle, with its reputation to foul, is still a good 
>weapon.
> > Raskul proposed the AK-47, get a life buddy, we‘re not an eastern 
>country,
> > if he knows what I mean by eastern country. Our choppers are not worth 
>crap,
> > I‘m talking aobut the Griffon, and our tanks are old yes, but we don‘t 
>need
> > anymore tanks, we should convert to wheeled armored vehicules for our
> > purposes. Do you think it would be brillinat to roll around in tracked 
>tanks
> > in Bosnia? Nah, that‘s a ridiculous proposition. The US attacking us, 
>where
> > did you get such an idea? Like Francois said, stop reading those korny
> > mercenary magazines they sell. Hmmmm, anyone have input on the new 
>combat
> > uniform? I find it good, but perhaps a little too aggressive for 
>"garrisson"
> > duties.
> > Peter Nguyen, 714th Comm. Squadron, Sherbrooke, Quebec
> >
> > >From: "F. A." 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:44:05 -0700
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA85ED7C0010D82197A0CFEC03BD1BFF0 Tue Feb 29 20:54:26 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id AAA06806 for 
>army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 00:41:10 -0500
> > >Received: from priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net edtnes12.telus.net
> > >[199.185.220.112]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 
>8.8.4/8.8.4
> > >with ESMTP  id AAA06803 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > >00:41:01 -0500
> > >Received: from telusplanet.net [161.184.103.66]          by
> > >priv-edtnes12-hme0.telusplanet.net          InterMail vM.4.01.02.11
> > >201-229-116-111 with ESMTP          id
> > 
> >
> > >          for  Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:45:13 -0700
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 29 20:54:52 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set 
>sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.7 [en] Win98 I
> > >X-Accept-Language: en
> > >References: 
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >
> > >er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 
>cal
> > >is
> > >old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still
> > >around is
> > >because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being 
>hit by
> > >it?
> > >Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 
>105mm
> > >gun,
> > >if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little
> > >confused
> > >or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you 
>havent
> > >seen
> > >African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped 
>thats
> > >humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol 
>in
> > >a
> > >history and/or political history class at your local community college.
> > >Youll
> > >find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try 
>using
> > >a
> > >little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
> > >
> > >
> > >Best regards
> > >
> > >Francois Arseneault
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >"sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> > >
> > > > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > >improve
> > > > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> > >canada
> > > > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye 
>M16A1 or
> > >A2,
> > > > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei 
>woudent
> > >be
> > > > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning 
>.50cal
> > >is
> > > > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks 
>suck,
> > >last
> > > > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a 
>hit
> > >from
> > > > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that 
>goes
> > >for us
> > > > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we 
>find
> > >them
> > > > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > >rangersnot
> > > > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. 
>probably
> > > > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, 
>but
> > >if
> > > > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in 
>a
> > > > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> > >probably
> > > > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> > >troops
> > > > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear 
>that we
> > > > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> > >fought we
> > > > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the 
>US.
> > >WE
> > > > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > >everytime
> > > > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > > > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to 
>invade
> > >us,
> > > > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > > >
> > > > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > >artillery
> > > > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >>
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 15:26:29 -0700 *
The LSVW was political pushed by the BC Caucus in general and an MP from
Kelowna by the name of Al Horning to be sepcific.  IN essence the process
was no different than the one that located the eastern Supply Depot in North
Montreal as opposed to Kingston as recommended by the Army -- it‘s just one
the the realities we have to deal -- Defence spending often equates with
"regional development" -- why else would a lefty peacenik, tree-hugging guy
like Axworthy successfully lobby to have Air Command concentrated in
Winnipeg.
I‘m not passing judgement - simply stating fact.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

